# Freeze Dried Raw Options



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

For anyone that feeds Freeze Dried Raw - which products do you feed and why did you select the brand(s).

Currently Bella is on Stella & Chewy's which can be a bit rich for her (have to add pumpkin / probiotics) so I'm looking for other freeze dried options. We chose S&C as this is the closest content to the frozen prepared raw that we previously fed.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have gotten Sunny off of the freeze dried (for now anyway) and have him on premade frozen raw of S&C or NV and he does much better. I find the S&C freeze dried too rich for sunny, too.

I like Honest Kitchen, but again I find it pretty rich. There is a new Orijen freeze dried (very expensive, too) which Sunny loved, but too rich, too. Wonder if the dehydration has anything to do with it?

I did find a good grain free kibble (NOW Fresh!) which is not too rich and he likes it and does well on it -- for variety. Good luck.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As I've admitted before, I am a dog food gypsy.  Chagall is an easy eater and his weight stays stable. I rotate through different proteins and brands. He gets everything from home-cooked to raw to prepared raw to kibble. You asked about freeze dried raw. So here's what's in our pantry right now.
*
Vital Essentials *(website: Vital Essentials) Chagall loves it. So does every dog who visits us. He has good poops on it. It's a great food for travel. I also put it in treat dispensing toys to occupy him when I'm out.
Crude Protein. min... 52%
Crude Fat, min..........17%
Crude Fiber, max.......1.9%
Moisture, max...........7.5%
Calories per ounce.....184

The ingredients are Beef, beef tripe, beef lung, ground beef bone, beef liver, beef heart, beef kidney, beef blood, beef fat, herring oil, mixed tocopherols, d-alpha tocopherol. 

Also in the cupboard right now, *Dr. Harvey's Oracle grain-free with freeze dried raw beef *www.drharveys.co An easy to pack and travel with food Chagall likes and does well on. Just add water and go! Minimally processed whole food, no preservatives or chemical additives. No corn, wheat or soy. U.S.A. made.
Min. Crude Protein....42%
Min. Crude Fat..........13%
Max. Crude Fiber........5%
Max. Moisture............7%

To be candid, I feed these and other brands in part because we have friends who own a pet food store and I get courtesy pricing and the chance to try lots of foods. If you aren't already aware of it, there's a good site for quality dog food at great prices. Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com


----------

